# Electrical Training Institute App Question



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First off welcome aboard! Enjoy your ride here.


Typically only long term employers would get contacted if at all. I will also say you wouldn't be the first person to skip a job that was a problem.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Locos 11 :thumbsup:
They didn't get in contact with any of my previous employers or if i they did i never heard about it. 
good luck


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

Lying is bad. Silence is acceptable. "Don't ask don't tell." Did you really ask if you should lie?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Corysan said:


> Lying is bad. Silence is acceptable. "Don't ask don't tell." Did you really ask if you should lie?


He's young and in Cali poor kid, so he is surrounded by liberal influences. 

Look at the good part, he is interested in the trades and not game designing. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Reason for leaving - better job.
Doesn't have to mean higher pay. Better hours, closer to home, inside vs. outside, etc.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> [Reason for leaving - better job.
> Doesn't have to mean higher pay. Better hours, closer to home, inside vs. outside, etc./QUOTE]
> Amen to that. All things being equal though, good people to work with makes all the difference in the world. Work on a reasonably good job with hot and cold running water and working flush toilets and a boss who is a jag or thieves running around does not compare to foundry work with an awesome crew.


----------

